# Double tow from Wisconsin into Michigan



## DivetsMom (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello, were from Wisconsin and will be traveling into Michigan pulling a 5th wheel with our boat behind that. We understand if you live in MI, you need a recreation r endorsement. What we've been unable to determine is if you live in another, and your legal in your home state, does that carry over to MI? We've tried the Dept of transportation, the Secretary of State, and the state patrol. No one can answer our question and were currently waiting to hear back from the state patrol attorney. Not sure how the law can even be enforced if no one can answer us. Dies anyone have any experience with this? Thank you in advance!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I would think legal in Wisconsin legal here. Can’t see it any other way. You can’t apply for an endorsement here you are not a resident or have a MI license. Our length here is 75 ft. You should be good there.
I have yet to see one pulled over by a cop even to check length.


----------



## DivetsMom (Aug 15, 2018)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I would think legal in Wisconsin legal here. Can’t see it any other way. You can’t apply for an endorsement here you are not a resident or have a MI license. Our length here is 75 ft. You should be good there.
> I have yet to see one pulled over by a cop even to check length.


Thanks so much, Walleye Mike! Looks like the only way to even get an endorsement is to go to a branch office to take the test. Hard to do if you're coming in on Friday night and leaving on Monday, Labor Day!


----------



## DivetsMom (Aug 15, 2018)

Here's the latest: State Patrol Attorney says we can't legally pull double in MI unless we have a class from WI or am a MI resident with the Recreational Double R endorsement. There is no way to give that endorsement to a non-resident. The Secretary of State (Michigan DMV) says that as far as they're considered, we should be legal to do it. We have to be withing length and weight requirements, have it hooked properly, etc. but if your licensing in your home state allows you to legally do it, then you should be legal in MI too. He did say however if the State Patrol attorney in following the letter of the law says it is not legal and that if you get pulled over you'll get a ticket, then you probably will. Then he mentioned that if you did get a ticket and fought it, you'd very well have a chance at winning. LOL!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Crazy. I drove in Germany, didn't speak any German, but was allowed to rent a car and have fun on the autobahns.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldnt worry about it. I saw a U-Haul truck pulling a van on a car dolly with a cargo trailer hooked to the back of the van going down I-94 a few days ago. That is definitely not legal.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Its my understanding in Michigan a 5th wheel with a tow is legal. I tow behind with a tow isn't. Tried to keep this basic so its easier to understand.


----------

